# Indigestion and Gas Problem



## Botts750 (Sep 18, 2011)

My Golden retriever (Fabby) is going to be 8 years old in June. For the last two years, she has developed an indigestion problem. It is most prevalent after eating. She gets bloated and, while nothing comes up, appears to swallow, burp and eventually has flatulence. This occus no matter when or what she eats.
I have taken her to two local vets and Tufts medical as well as a specialist. She has had blood tests, a moving ultrasound and an endoscopy. All appears normal and the "pros" keep saying it must be her diet, as Goldens sometimes have a tendency to have sensative digestive systems. She was on the BARF Raw food diet and has since gone through several transformations to where I am now feeding her cooked BARF food, jasmine rice and organic pumpkin in 3 small meals a day. While the symptoms have not been as violent, they still occur. These symptoms occue whether it is a regular meal or even drinking water.
I'm not sure there's much I can do which is why I'm putting it to all of you out there. She is otherwise healthy and active. Except for the discomfort after eating and occasionally throughout the day... Fabby seems normal.
Thanks for any advice out there... :wavey::crossfing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, no advice, just bumping up.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm bumping this up again, hoping someone might have some thoughts. I also have a 5 yr old dog with similar symptoms, starting at about 1 yr. I feed him twice a day, and add a good amount of water==the less he needs to drink on his own. Drinking water seems to make him swell up and burb the most. I also dole out his food into his bowl a quarter at a time to keep him from gulping so he doesn't burp all the more.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm bumping this up one more time in hopes someone might have some helpful info for the OP. My dog has similar symptoms, burping and tooting episodes similar to the OP's dog. It happens to my dog more in the afternoon or evening. Any ideas?


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that no major medical problems were found. But that still leaves you with unpleasant symptoms.

The combination of burping and flatulence makes me think her digestive system might benefit from some probiotics. I've found Jarrow Pet Dophilus to be very helpful. It has strains that are most appropriate for dogs and works better than human probiotics.

Pet Dophilus

Until you get a chance to buy a probiotic, you could try adding a large spoon of plain live active culture yogurt (low or non-fat) to the meal.

Broccoli and spinach can tend to produce gas in many dogs and I see that the BARF diet has those ingredients. Your dog might do better either on a very simple ingredient kibble like California Natural formulas; or full home-cooked omitting gas producing foods (after researching for correct nutritional balance) or full raw prey model which would not use veggies, grains, etc.


----------



## blw (Sep 16, 2010)

Did you ever get anywhere with this? We have a 7 yr old that started developing this too with no food change. Ultrasound- nothing, xray- out of place intestine, exploratory surgery- everything was back in place, all intestine fine, performed a gastropaxy.
Still happens particularly at night after feeding, or even water. She balloons up come to us for relief. We stretch her tall and/or pat her stomach, or push on it, until she burps or toots. With a burp it can go down immediately.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Bumping up again for anyone who may have some advice...


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

BLW: Since no one else posted, I'll update you on my dog, who has similar symptoms. He bloated in July, I gave him a Gas-X strip on the way to the E-vet and he decompressed by the time we arrived. After speaking to my vet, I slowly changed to grain free kibble and treats, started giving him an extra strength Gas-X gel cap with his afternoon meal (when he has the most trouble),and limited him to no water an hour before and an hour after his afternoon meal. He gets water in his kibble. My vet also put him on 50mg fluoxetine (Prozac) daily. I also make him rest after his meal for at least an hour. The emphasis is on having him learn to be calm during mealtimes. After two months, I stopped the Gas-X and now, after three months, cut his fluoxetine dosage in half. After six more weeks I'll cut the fluoxetine out. I've also added digestive enzymes to his meals. So far he is doing great. I now always carry two peppermint Gas-x strips with me in case of an emergency. I also do not let him gulp down a lot of water at once. He only gets about a cup of water every 45 min. or so. I hope this info helps you. I would definitely ask your vet about the Gas-X caps. Good luck, and please post with your progress.


----------



## blw (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Tikiandme.
We are giving her Gas-x 120 or 180mg tabs with 2 meals a day and she is also on metachlopramide before meals to ease emptying. We are going to try going to 3 meals a day and control the water.
Problems are usually in the evening, and she tries to go to water for relief.
What we don't understand is why this came on at 7 years of age. She has been hyper receiving her meals all her life, probably because for the first 4 years she was only fed once a day. She is already timid and the calmest dog ever, so I don't really see the Prozac to be an answer to deal with the 5 minutes during food prep.
We have been on the drugs and Gas-x for over 3 months now, so are starting to be concerned about long term consequences.

Anybody else have ideas? Dog gut cleanse, probiotics? We've tried the Purina Flora, but don't notice any value.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

From what I understand, there are no side effects from the simethicone (Gas-X). It's not absorbed by the body. I don't have any experience with Metoclopramide. I wanted to add that my dog had some (spoiled?) ice cream 2 hours before he bloated, so no more dairy products for him. I believe his biggest problems come from gulping so much air down when he drinks his water, and limiting the amount he gets at one time has helped. If you discover anything else that's helpful please let me know. Good luck.


----------

